# My Supreme day



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We went down Friday to set up the penns and stayed overnight in the Holiday Inn with 2 cats, I didn't fair well during the night, must have been something I ate at the pub next to the Inn, certainly didn't agree with me and had me up half the night, got to the hall the next morning, thank god we had set up the night before, Dibdabs was judged in the Pet ped section unfortunately she only came 5th out of 6 so that was her day over, but she had the rest of the day to meet and greet her public and they loved her, Polo did me proud, he got the Grand making him up to Grand Premier, he lost the BOB to a lovely pink boy but the judges comments on him were amazing  then it left the rest of the day for him to be admired by the public, hope you saw him if you was there 

This was Polo's penn if you walked around


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done  it sounds like you had a good day.
Congratulations!!!

Lovely pictures of your beautiful boy


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow Polo is absolutely stunning! Well done!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh i did see Polo and he was stunning. We all fell in love with him:001_wub:
I didn't realise it was your cat otherwise I would have said Hello


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations Steve and Polo. I missed seeing you but pleased to hear your great results :thumbsup:


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Ooh! You have one of Tania's cats! Lovely :001_tt1:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

We saw him too!!! And fell in love, he's absolutely stunningI didn't realise he was one of Tania's either. How on earth did you get hold of him? I tried and tried to contact her (when I was looking for a M/C last year) I emailed, phoned, numerous times, but she never once got back to me  so I gave up and ended up going elsewhere


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

What a shame  Polo is 13 months old so she had some this time last year, she has a couple of girls up for sale at the moment


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

The lovely lady holding Polo on the second photo is the lovely Kate Healing.

I got my lovely Wegie, Olaf off her 

Lovely pictures of your two. :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

Looked a wonderful day. 

Unfortunately the last 2 years I haven't been able to get the weeknd off.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Congratulations to Dibs and Polo! As gorgeous as ever!


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Polo is gorgeous. I'd love to give him a cuddle! Well done to him and to Dibdabs. X


----------

